# Vetting in the Wirral/ Leahurst or BrownMoss??



## Julia0803 (10 September 2013)

I am going to view a horse this week based on the Wirral.

I have everything crossed that this is "the one" having had a really lengthy chat with the owners, seen a lot of videos and photos, a chat with her instructor and the DC of the PC where they have been regular and active members for the past two years. 

Unfortunately the horse is an 8 hour round trip away ... So we will probably just view him the once.

We will definitely be having a vetting and I thought it might be prudent to investigate our options now. Will probably go for a 5 stage but not sure.

Has anyone used any local vets for a vetting? Can you recommend me a good, through and honest vet or equally tell me of one to avoid or that you weren't impressed with?

I have called Leahurst and inc call out their 5 stage is 325. I called Brownmoss and their 5 stage is 215 inc call out!!

Does anyone have any experience? Obviously if the service is exactly the same I would rather not pay over the odds for it, but would like to hear from anyone who has dealt with them? 

Many Thanks for your help.


----------



## Moomin1 (10 September 2013)

Brown moss


----------



## webble (10 September 2013)

Heard good things about both of the above. I use Wrexham vets who are great too, I dont know their vetting costs though sorry. They normally have a really good website but it is being altered at the moment http://www.wrexhamvets.co.uk/


----------



## BlairandAzria (10 September 2013)

If you use brown moss ask for Georgie , but if it was me I'd use Steve Orrell of Orell Equine (they have a website, used to be Orrell and Davies) - he's pretty much the best in the north west.


----------



## Julia0803 (10 September 2013)

Thank you very much everyone.


----------



## Bojingles (11 September 2013)

Personally I wouldn't let Brown Moss anywhere near any horse of mine again, and I'm not alone in this! I complained to the RCVS about them this year, PM me if you want any info.


----------



## madlady (11 September 2013)

I use Gillivervet who aren't a million miles away from the Wirral (Chorley) I've never had a problem with them on anything.  Don't know what their costs are though for a vetting.


----------



## Sunshine (11 September 2013)

I used Gillervet earlier this year, ask for Phoebe, to vet a horse just across the border into North Wales, think it was about £250 for full 5 stage. I would trust her with any of my horses.


----------



## Shrimp (11 September 2013)

I'm based on the Wirral but use Nantwich vets, don't know what they are like for vettings but they have been fantastic with our pretty big incidents over the past couple of years. Is the horse in the local PC branch? I hope it all works out for you  I was a member of the branch for years (though more than two years ago..) and still know a lot of the people involved so happy to help you in anyway if needs be, best of luck!


----------



## debbielinder (11 September 2013)

Another vote for gillivers (gillivervet) well phoebe only vet I will use she vetted my current horse and was very thorough


----------

